# Ambulance personnel



## abovethelaws

Estava pensando em como seria o uso do termo ambulance personnel em português. 

"Ele é pessoal de ambulância" não soa natural pra mim....


----------



## Guigo

Creio que o mais usado, no Brasil, é _paramédico_. Também se fala: _socorrista, resgatista_.


----------



## patriota

E a ambulância com os socorristas não pode chegar ao local do acidente nem voltar para o hospital sem o *motorista*_*/condutor de ambulância*._


----------



## abovethelaws

Paramédicos, técnicos e motoristas, são todas áreas.

E se eu quisesse usar um termo guarda-chuva? No Reino Unido por exemplo personnel não é incomum se ouvir.


----------



## patriota

termo genérico* (é possível encontrar _termo guarda-chuva_, especialmente em traduções, porém é um nome desconhecido pela esmagadora maioria dos falantes de português)

Pode dizer _equipe da ambulância_ ou_ pessoal da ambulância_ para falar do grupo inteiro de uma vez: "A equipe da ambulância foi muito prestativa", "O pessoal da ambulância está na sala de descanso".

Para falar sobre um indivíduo, terá que dizer ou a profissão exata (motorista, socorrista etc.), ou usar alguma frase como: "O meu irmão mais novo é vendedor, e o mais velho *trabalha na ambulância*"; "Ele *faz parte da equipe da ambulância*"; "Ele *faz parte da equipe de resgate* [_dos bombeiros_, p. ex.]". O primeiro exemplo é informal; os outros dois servem para contextos informais e formais.


----------



## Carfer

Além de '_pessoal_', '_tripulação'_ também poderia servir.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Aqui em Recife e provavelmente em todo o estado ouço muito as pessoas dizerem "O SAMU¹".

A: "Esse acidente foi agora?"
B: "Foi. Olhe o SAMU aí" [Gesticula em direção ao pessoal do SAMU]
A: "Ah, o SAMU veio?"
B: "Não. Sua família, seus parentes, seus primos vieram!"

-------------------------
¹ *S*erviço de *A*tendimento *M*óvel de *U*rgência.


----------



## patriota

Carfer said:


> Além de '_pessoal_', '_tripulação'_ também poderia servir.


Interessante! Brasileiros falam sobre tripulantes de embarcações, aeronaves e espaçonaves, e acho que só.


----------



## guihenning

Falando em tripulação, talvez já _off-topic_, mas alguém já se deparou com o uso de «equipagem»?


----------



## abovethelaws

Mais uma vez obrigado a todos pela contribuição.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Peraí, above! O negócio tá rendendo aqui.

De «equipagem»? Não, mas _não _suponho, tampouco os portugueses, que eles mesmos _não_ empreguem amiúde o termo «equipa de socorro médico».


----------



## Ari RT

guihenning said:


> Falando em tripulação, talvez já _off-topic_, mas alguém já se deparou com o uso de «equipagem»?



Sim, mas no campo das tripulações de veículos militares. 
A equipagem de combate do avião X é composta de dois pilotos, um mecânico, um operador de radar...
O navio leva uma equipagem operativa de cem homens e uma equipagem de apoio de duzentos.

Se algum primo lá do outro lado do laguinho disser que "a equipagem dos aviões de carreira tem sido diminuída, com vistas a cortar os custos", será perfeitamente compreendido (ou seja, a palavra, com esse significado, pertence ao vocabulário passivo), mas não seria essa uma forma escolhida pelo brasileiro médio (não está no nosso vocabulário ativo). Estatisticamente falando, sempre.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Sim, mas no campo das tripulações de veículos militares.
> A equipagem de combate do avião X é composta de dois pilotos, um mecânico, um operador de radar...
> O navio leva uma equipagem operativa de cem homens e uma equipagem de apoio de duzentos.
> 
> Se algum primo lá do outro lado do laguinho disser que "a equipagem dos aviões de carreira tem sido diminuída, com vistas a cortar os custos", será perfeitamente compreendido (ou seja, a palavra, com esse significado, pertence ao vocabulário passivo), mas não seria essa uma forma escolhida pelo brasileiro médio (não está no nosso vocabulário ativo). Estatisticamente falando, sempre.



Suponho que o nosso uso é mais abrangente do que o brasileiro, porque nem _'tripulação_' nem '_equipagem_' se restringem ao âmbito militar. Recorremos a qualquer delas para nos referirmos ao pessoal que opera diferentes tipos de veículos. Curiosamente, quer num caso quer noutro, o Priberam restringe o termo ao âmbito naval, mas, na prática, não é assim. Basta ler um jornal, ou até mesmo a lei no caso da emergência médica (ambulâncias, helicópteros, veículos de socorro ou salvamento), para concluir que o termo mais comum é, de longe, _'tripulação_'. _'Equipagem_' também se usa, mas a mim parece-me menos frequente.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Suponho que o nosso uso é mais abrangente do que o brasileiro, porque nem _'tripulação_' nem '_equipagem_' se restringem ao âmbito militar.


Nem aqui. Os aviões, navios, etc têm tripulação, o que eu nunca vi é equipagem. Esta última também não tem restrição, segundo o dicionário, só ao âmbito militar, mas parece que quando raramente ocorre, é por lá mesmo.
Eu tinha ficado encucado com equipagem porque em francês e italiano _équipage/equipaggio_ são comuníssimas.


----------



## machadinho

Mas não é de todo estranho ouvir um comandante brasiliano se referir à equipe. Se não me falha a memória, às vezes eles falam da equipe de bordo, não?  Acho que se referem a ela na hora de agradecer aos passageiros, em nome da equipe, pela suposta preferência pela companhia deles.


----------



## Ari RT

Sim, o nome da função do mais graduado entre os atendentes dos passageiros é chefe de equipe ou chefe de cabine.


----------



## guihenning

É até comum, sim, mas tripulação ainda é o termo mais usado, mesmo entre nós. Quanto a 'chefe de x', é de cabine (ou _purser)_. Chefe de equipe não se usa na TAM, pelo menos. Nos _speeches_ entre os comissários (hospedeiros de bordo pt-PT) e os pilotos, usa-se sempre 'tripulação'. "Tripulação, _check_ de portas". Uma vez em que havia vários cientistas franceses indo do Rio a São Paulo, eu tive de fazer o _speech _e no _script_ lia-se em negrito "não falar _tripulation, _mas _équipage!". _Na época até estranhei, engatinhava no francês. Outro tripulante que falava italiano confirmou que diria '_equipaggio_' e desde então eu passei a me perguntar o porquê de não a utilizarmos também. E finalizei o _speech _seguindo as ordens "_Au nom de tout l'équipage, nous vous souhaitons un excellent vol.", _mas "_A TAM agradece a preferência. Em nome de toda a tripulação, desejamos que tenha um bom voo_"


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

machadinho said:


> [...] Acho que se referem a ela na hora de *agradecer* aos passageiros, em nome da equipe, *pela* suposta preferência pela companhia deles.


Você tem certeza dessa regência? Ou essa regência tem certeza de você?


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Você tem certeza dessa regência? Ou essa regência tem certeza de você?


Não.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

"_A TAM agradece a_..."


----------



## machadinho

Qual a pertinência dessa correção para o assunto deste fio?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Nenhuma.


----------



## guihenning

Para isso é que se devem criar novos fios.
Ultimamente tem sido hábito os fios deste fórum descambarem para o _off-topic, nonsense _e trocadilhos, nublando a cabeça dos consulentes presentes e futuros, sobretudo aqueles que não dominam o idioma.


----------

